# Anyone here buy this Hiwatt from Capsule Music last month?



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I sold this Hiwatt Custom 50 through Capsule Music last month. If anyone knows the person that purchased it, I have some background info on the amp that the new owner may appreciate.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice! I've got one of those too. So, was it owned by a famous player or something?


----------



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

I've already posted this in another forum, but my guess it was owned by Alex Lifeson?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

v-verb said:


> Very nice! I've got one of those too. So, was it owned by a famous player or something?


Nothing so exciting!  

I purchased it with a matching 4x12 from the original owner while living in the UK. He had used it for years as a keyboard amp! i had it shipped to Canada when I moved back in 1996. I just thought the new owner might find that interesting...and I was curious to see if it went to a loving home.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

That's very cool of you!


----------

